# Monitor, richtig Kalibrieren.



## Predator2k (4. August 2017)

Servus zusammen.
Heute ist mein Acer Predator XB271HUA angekommen aber die Farben sind total überdreht. Wie kalibriere ich den am besten? Brauche ich unbedingt, ein Colorimeter dafür? Die dinger sind sehr teuer, um sie nur 1 mal die nächsten paar Jahre, im einsatz zu haben.


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2017)

Es gibt teilweise auch Guides dazu im Netz, schau mal ob du was findest, denn wenn die Farben ab Werk so schlecht kalibriert sind, wird man schon was dazu finden.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noname1987 (4. August 2017)

Mein Vorschlag wäre dir ein Bild zu nehmen und die Farben so lange anzupassen bis du den gewünschten Stand erreicht hast.


----------



## mete89 (5. August 2017)

Monitore kalibrieren kannst du natürlich, wie bereits oben erwähnt, mit solchen Anleitungen und Testbildern machen. Gibt auch ein Hauseigenes Tool von Windows, mit dem du deinen Monitor kalibrieren kannst. Am einfachsten ist es natürlich dir ein ICC-Profil für deinen Monitor zu besorgen. Eventuell findest du da jemanden, der seinen Monitor bereits mit einem Kolorimeter kalibriert hat und seine Settings hochgestellt hat. In der ICC Datenbank von TFTCentral  finde ich dein Modell leider nicht.  Eventuell gibt es aber sonst noch leute, die ihre Settings im Netz geteilt haben. Die kannst du ja mal Probieren und gegenbenfalls für deinen Geschmack abändern. Auch wenn du ein ähnliches Modell findest, kannst du eventuell Rückschlüsse auf deinen Monitor ziehen. Du musst dann aber drauf achten, dass sich die Modelle nicht zu stark von einander unterscheiden. Also nicht die IPS Einstellungen für ein TN Panel übernehmen.  

LG Mete


----------



## hibana (5. August 2017)

Einfach so einstellen das dass Bild für dich Gut aussieht verstehe den Sinn soclher Threads nicht. Bild ist Subjektiv.


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. August 2017)

Optimale Helligkeit und Kontrast sind keine verhandelbaren Parameter, sondern müssen exakt eingestellt werden da sonst viel Potential der Hardware verschenkt wird.

1. Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf das Zielniveau einstellen und alle Bilder downloden. Nicht im Browser betrachten.

2. Helligkeit mit folgendem Testbild einstellen und zwar so, dass die 1 gerade so noch erkennbar ist, wirklich nur noch gerade so. Wichtig: Im Vollbild betrachten, also komplett schwarzer Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Kontrast einstellen mit diesem Bild und zwar so, dass nichts absäuft oder ausreisst oder farblich wegdriftet:

https://michaelsonntag.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/Testbild_Bildschirmkontrast.jpg

4. Schritt 1 falls nötig wiederholden

5. Farbintensität visuell einstellen mit diesem Bild und zwar in dem man die Farbintensität zunächst reduziert und dann so lange erhöht, bis die rechten Farbquadrate dabei keine Farbzunahme mehr zeigen.:

https://michaelsonntag.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dq-tool_print_13x18cm.jpg

Das Ergebnis ist ein optimal angepasster Monitor. Monitorfehler durch mangelhaften Grau- oder Weisswert können damit jedoch nicht korrigiert werden.


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Einfach so einstellen das dass Bild für dich Gut aussieht verstehe den Sinn soclher Threads nicht. Bild ist Subjektiv.


Bevor man sich ewig spielt und dann trotzdem nicht zufrieden ist, ist das die sinnvollere Variante. 
Ich verstehe solche Antworten nicht. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## hibana (5. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bevor man sich ewig spielt und dann trotzdem nicht zufrieden ist, ist das die sinnvollere Variante.
> Ich verstehe solche Antworten nicht.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Warum spielen ? Einfach einstellen das dass Bild gefällt was gibts da zu Spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist ein optimal angepasster Monitor.



Naja, wirklich. 
Um einen Monitor optimal anzupassen brauchst du ein Colorimeter und erstellst damit ein Farbprofil. 
Das funktioniert aber dann auch nur auf dem Desktop. 
Was du komplett vergisst, es gibt genug Monitore, die mehr können als nur Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farben. 
Der Acer gehört dazu. 
Gerade der Gammawert und die Sättigung können das Bild stark verändern. 

Dazu kommt aber wie immer, das die Einstellungen nur eine Momentaufnahme sind. 
Wird die Umgebungshelligkeit verändert, kannst du wieder von vorne einstellen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich.
> Um einen Monitor optimal anzupassen brauchst du ein Colorimeter und erstellst damit ein Farbprofil.


Daher ja auch mein Hinweis auf Grau- und Weisswerte.

Wir sind hier im Gamingbereich und meine Anleitung ist für Gaminguser mit ausschließlicher Ausgabe auf den Monitor. ! Kalibrierungen auf andere Ausgabestrecken sind hier kein Thema und gute aktuelle Panels kommen schon recht ordentlich aus der Fabrik.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2017)

Na wenn das so ist. 
Nen Gaming Monitor stellt man sich einfach so ein, wie es einem gefällt und wie man es braucht. 
Das ist subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich und auch vom Spiel abhängig.


----------



## HisN (5. August 2017)

Jeder Profi FotoLaden verleiht die Colorimeter für kleines Geld.
Und in der Regel benutzt man das Colorimeter regelmäßig, da der Monitor seine Farbe ständig ändert. Ist ein Alterungsprozess.


----------



## 0ssi (5. August 2017)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Acer Predator XB271HUA angekommen aber die Farben sind total überdreht.


Ein TN Panel mit überdrehten Farben ? Du meinst bestimmt die zu hohe Helligkeit und das Colorbanding. Willkommen in der Welt von AU Optronics und 6 bit.


----------



## Predator2k (5. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ein TN Panel mit überdrehten Farben ? Du meinst bestimmt die zu hohe Helligkeit und das Colorbanding. Willkommen in der Welt von AU Optronics und 6 bit.



Nein, ich meine das die Farben viel zu intensiv waren, in BF1 zb. Auf der Map Sinai, hat der Wüstensand regelrecht orange gestrahlt und extrem hell.
Die Helligkeit, war sowieso viel zu hell, hab sie auf 25 gestellt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ein TN Panel mit überdrehten Farben ? Du meinst bestimmt die zu hohe Helligkeit und das Colorbanding. Willkommen in der Welt von AU Optronics und 6 bit. [emoji317]


So schlecht ist TN nicht. Ordentliche Monitore reichen von den Farben her für die Meisten. Nur die Helligkeit ist ab Werk immer viel zu hoch.


----------



## 0ssi (6. August 2017)

Ja, zum Surfen im Internet ohne dunkle Bildinhalte ist TN super.


----------



## Predator2k (6. August 2017)

Finde den Monitor, für die kurze Zeit die ich ihn genutzt habe, ganz gut. Wqhd mit 144hz und Gsync sind ein Traum, nur stört mich das grobe Coating schon etwas, fällt halt auf weißem Hintergrund, am meisten auf, zb. Beim Surfen.


----------

